# Any algae eating snails I could add?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had some algae in my 3 gallon. I'm honestly getting a bit tired of scraping it off hairgrass leaves.  I've read that mystery snails will help clean algae, but I'm a bit worried that they would also munch on my dwarf hairgrass. I've also seen people recommend nerite snails, but I haven't seen them in any local pet stores. 

So, are there any small, non-wildly-reproducing snails I could add to this tank? The tank is cycled, heated and filtered, and the only other inhabitant is a male betta. Thanks!


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I have both nerites and mystery snails. The nerite will not eat anything except algae (to the point where he starts wandering down the tubes of my sponge filters to get some). I'm not sure that they would climb up the grass to get at it though, mine prefers climbing more solid routes. 

The mystery snails will nibble at the plants if there's more interesting food on and around them. My lily's leaves have some pretty heavy eating marks all over them. I love my mysteries and have enough plants that I don't mind them munching a bit on them. 

Nerites are great for glass algae. Mystery snails are less picky. As far as I can tell all of the other types of snails for our tanks tend to reproduce tons. You could rectify that though by stocking MTS or whatever snails and when they bloom add an assassin snail. Assassin snails will munch on nerites or mysteries though so you have to make a choice of which you want more.

Also maybe consider ghost shrimp, red cherry shrimp, or other shrimp. They can be great algae cleaners too and will definitely enjoy eating it off grass.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have horned nerites that are so cute...they look like lil bumble bees. And I have olive nerites which are bigger and they are doing a wonderfu job!


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Islandgaliam said:


> I have horned nerites that are so cute...they look like lil bumble bees. And I have olive nerites which are bigger and they are doing a wonderfu job!


Sorry a little off topic...where did you get your horned nerites? I really want one!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Wiggyl said:


> Sorry a little off topic...where did you get your horned nerites? I really want one!


Online at Elite Inverts


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking at them. They look reputable...I don't want 4 of the same kind though. I like to tell them all apart so I can name them [;


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Nerites! Love those little guys <3 I need to get some more, my sorority is looking slightly green lately.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Wiggyl said:


> I'm looking at them. They look reputable...I don't want 4 of the same kind though. I like to tell them all apart so I can name them [;


I've ordered 2 times from them with no problems. I will have to start feeding them once the algae is cleaned up


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I think I may just get a mystery snail. I really like how the fully grown ones look. I guess I can just remove it if it munches on the plants too much. I might also get a few ghost shrimp - I don't want to get any more pricey shrimp, just in case Opalo decides he likes live food. ;-)

Just making sure - it wouldn't be too overstocked if I added a mystery snail or a nerite snail and maybe 3-5 ghost or cherry shrimp, right?


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

One mystery snail is probably the maximum. You can add the shrimp if you get a nerite. Just make sure you're on top of cleaning. Monitor the levels at first to make sure your BB can handle the new addition.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Wiggyl said:


> One mystery snail is probably the maximum. You can add the shrimp if you get a nerite. Just make sure you're on top of cleaning. Monitor the levels at first to make sure your BB can handle the new addition.


I'm not too worried about the levels, since it's been cycled for a while now (plus the soil releases large amounts of ammonia, so I think it's a steady cycle, lol)...but I will keep an eye on them. Thanks again.


----------

